# Prepare to salivate...



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 27, 2011)

My new Bear Carnage has arrived... Hopefully I'll have some turkey pictures with it this spring


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 27, 2011)

That thing looks mean :twisted: SWEET!!!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice looking bow man! Good luck with it. What did something like that cost? 

Im still looking to get one, but I just cant justify paying a grand for a setup right now.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well over a grand with everything on it. Prolly gonna shell out another 200 to send it to the BowXperts to get a set of strings and have them super tune it. They did a great job with my truth II.


----------



## lswoody (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice looking bow dyeguy!!!!! Just curious, I know you were a little miffed at the Bear company or at least some problems you were having with your Bear bow, what was it that made you choose another Bear bow and not something else?? Hope you get some turkey with your new bow,


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well Bear redesigned their limbs for this bow and the attack. They did away with the "quad-flare" crap, which was what the issue was. Put too much stress on one specific spot. Since they, they've moved to these limbs with max preload. I am a sucker for a bow that has a ton of stored energy when just sitting in the case.


When it came down to it, I've always been happy with the craftsmanship of Bear bows overall, and I've been well taken care of when I did run into an issue. I though about a bowtech, but I've read COUNTLESS horror stories about their customer service. They seem to have a list a mile long of ways you can void your warranty. I believe one of them was custom strings, which was a deal breaker. Stock strings on all bows are garbage IMO, and will need to be replaced within the first year.

All the other brands weren't even being considered. Mathews is overpriced (and relatively slow) (and that riser design makes me gag), I've never been a fan of any of the hoyts I've shot, and there are other smaller companies I considered, but the Carnage wins overall. Wanted to try one of the new G5's, but they want a grand for the bare bow. Ain't happenin.


There aren't many bows that can hit 345 IBO. Most that can, have a 6 inch brace height and dual cams. This bow has a 7.25 inch BH and is a solo cam. It's just unheard of right now. Bear is really on top of their game right now.

The list continues, like how stable the bow is at full draw, how smooth the draw is, and how insanely quiet it is. I'd love to see something official come out, showing the decibels of today's top bows. I'm 99.9% sure the Carnage would lead the pack. Plus, its absolutely shock free. Not even the slightest vibration after the shot. Had to achieve when its slinging arrows that fast.


----------



## skimsucka (Jan 27, 2011)

ahahah title is great - Don't know much about bows but that thing looks sick!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 29, 2011)

Moar.


----------



## bulldog (Jan 29, 2011)

MAN!!!!! I have not bow hunted for about 15 years and let me tell you something, these bows have come a long way. My family has been talking about bows recently and after seeing these pics I'm more and more interested. My fiance will KILL me if I bring home a $1000 bow. 

What is a realistic price range to get a nice bow for bow fishing?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 29, 2011)

Your best bet is to check archerytalk.com's classifieds for a used bow for bow fishing, in my opinion. I don't know how serious you are about bowfishing, but I wouldn't be spending more than 300 bucks on a complete set up for bow fishing.

As for bow hunting, you can get least year's, or the year before's models, brand new, for dirt cheap. They aren't all that much different from current models, other than the fact that they're 60% off :wink: 


Member Rick James has a badass Bowtech for sale in the classifieds here in TB.. If I had the dough I'd be buying it right now.


----------



## lswoody (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like Bear has done a great job on making the right changes. congrats on your new bow and hope you can whack some deer and turkeys with it.


----------



## Andy (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice!! 

I have the Bear Strike, absolutely love it. If I was going to buy any bow today, it would be a Bear. You can't beat the bang for the buck on these bows.


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 21, 2011)

That thing is SWEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!! I love that black shadow series a lot better than the camo. I sold my Bear and bought a Diamond. It is light years ahead of my old TRX but nothing compared to the Carnage!!


----------



## Jim (Dec 19, 2011)

How are you liking the bow so far?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 19, 2011)

Pretty nice.. shot a buck and couple does with it this year, all what I would call perfect shots. Liked it enough to talk my buddy into dumping his 2011 Mathews to buy a Carnage 8)

Definitely the best shooting bow I've ever tried. It fits me really well and holds on target like a rock. The Posten stab seemed to help with buck fever as well.


The picture below was taken the first week of October.. since then I've added over 50 pre-made patties (some with minced onion), 30-some pounds of loose meat waiting to be made into restructured jerky, and of course the straps and tenders.


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2011)

Good to hear, I am going to go shoot one at BassPro in a couple of weeks. 

I will PM you my address, you can overnight me some of that meat. :lol:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll just use this thread as a "teach a man to fish" type deal since I'm suggesting such a good bow. You're on your own :wink:


----------



## sixgun86 (Dec 22, 2011)

The "Pig Man" Shooting Bear Carnage at 100yards. This guy is hilarious.


> Wake up Man! Season 3 is on Tap, Bear Archery and Trophy ridge will be my weapon of choice


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbefCoY71Os


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 23, 2011)

WELL WELL WELLL



hahahaha


----------



## pelagicbldr (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's my buck from Wisconsin this year. Have been enjoying him and his sisters for months. I like doing my own processing, but as some of you know it takes a lot of time and effort to process but most rewarding.


----------



## Jim (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice job man wow! :beer:


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice Buck ...Congrats!!


----------

